# vintage parts?



## Crazy Axe

Can anyone help me out? I'm going to need some parts for a 71 ski doo olympique 440e body with 340 twin motor (not quite certain the motor year)
I know there is a big junkyard in mt. pleasant and I've been searching the internet a bit found a few parts on ebay but not a whole lot.. Also I hear there is a big swap meet somewhere nov 1 and I may be going with a friend to it but not sure what to expect. I've never been to a swap meet before...
Thanks!


----------



## Crazy Axe

http://www.heeters.com/
I found one of the parts I was looking for here.. In case anyone else is looking too!


----------



## Crazy Axe

I found some more resources:

http://www.vintagesnow.com/

http://www.mfgsupply.com/m/c/index.html?id=si4WWYLw

and this: http://members.tripod.com/austin_america/vintageseadoo/id10.html has some stuff on the tillotson carbs, which is what my sled has. More of a vintage sea-doo site tho.. I've got a few other things bookmarked but on the other computer..


----------



## greyghost

There is aguy in Glennie that has a ton of old sleds. Been trying to find his number but cannot find it. He does put ads on Craigslist now and then. Good luck!!


----------



## spazbrevik

I have found that searching what i need through google has produced everything I have needed. You will find that there isn't much you can't get to keep it running. As far as finding the cosmetic stuff that will be the challenge (if you care).


----------



## flatsman

Mickeys Sleds & Snowmobile Depot

1675 South Schreiber Road
Midland, MI 48640-8803
(989) 839-9744


----------



## Crazy Axe

Thanks guys! Yeah I am doing okay on mechanical stuff.. mfgsupply seems to be a little cheaper than heeters btw
The one thing I AM going to need, and I'm really afraid is going to be a PITA, is a hood. I'm going to a swap this weekend and beginning of nov maybe I can find one but if it looks dim I'll have to start calling around to boneyards..


----------



## DeafBuck

Oh Yeah , You will find the parts from there .. their website is here 
http://www.a1swapandshow.com/


Good Luck


----------



## Burksee

There has been several articals written over the years about this guy and his place in Vermont. 

http://www.alssnowmobile.com/links.aspx


----------



## Crazy Axe

Thanks guys! I think I'm actually going to be at the a-1 swap unless something comes up and I can't go..

Also, I gave these guys a call today: http://www.emccycle.com/ about an hr away from my place (they are in Yale) and they were very helpful.. MIGHT run out next week to pick up some stuff if all goes well this weekend.


----------



## gogoman

You might want to try slicks salvage in mason large inventory,great website,ask for John.


----------



## SalmonBum

I have 30 brand new vintage snowmobile belts if anyone needs them. All dayco's. Not sure what they go to. I have all the part numbers at home.


----------



## BrianJ

Be advised when searching for your parts. In 1971 Skidoo made a 300 single, a 335 & 335E singles and a 399 twin in the olympic model. They did not produce a 340 or 440 until I beleive 1973 or 1974. Use caution when buying a non-returnable part, because it may not be correct.


----------



## junkman

Has anybody checked out that place in Mt.Pleasant he used to have acre's of old sleds.


----------



## DeafBuck

It is could be 335 cc


----------



## Crazy Axe

Thanks guys.. I have since sold the ski doo (which I figured out was truely a 340.. 1973) and obtained a crappy Johnson JX440, sold that, and NOW I have a 79 Yamaha Enticer 250 single f/c.. I found another site that has some useful parts (especially windshields) it's http://www.denniskirk.com/ they've got lots of other stuff too..
Anyway.. I missed out on a-1 this year 
I should have gone but I decided not to then ended up buying a sled from craigslist today.. There's always next year tho!


----------



## Crazy Axe

I've got some parts for sale in the classified section.. for Yamaha Enticer circa 1979 if anyone is interested..


----------



## tokenfinn

Try Charlie Vallier in Engadine. He has well over a hundred sleds and runs the Antique Snowmobile Museum in Naubinway.

906 477-6192


----------

